# Aiming reticals (lense power also) for "Field"? What are you all using?



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

I know there is still snow on the ground but what are you all using for field? 

Reticals that is.

Dot, what color and size?
Pin, what size?
Ring, what color and size?
True Spot? Grind?

Lense power would help too.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

1/8" Orange stick on dot

6X scope lens.

3/64" Diameter Fletcher True Peep. No lens.

Robert


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I have 2 set ups with a few varities:
1) Brite Site Vegas Scope, 4x lens, Orange dot, the 2nd biggest one from the Gunstar pack. Though I have been using the middle size ring for indoor and am liking it. I may try it outdoor this year.
2) Bullseye Millenium with 6x 3/8 grind tru-spot lens. I love the lens, but hate the scope housing (too big and level is hard to see). May try to get the lens ground to fit the brite site scope at some point...


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Extreme 1 3/8" 6X w/ black circle for indoor

Extreme 1 3/8" 6X w/ green circle for outdoor


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

swerve said:


> Extreme 1 3/8" 6X w/ black circle for indoor
> 
> Extreme 1 3/8" 6X w/ green circle for outdoor


Do you know what tha dia on circle is on your outdoor set up?


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks to the 3  field shooters that replyed.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

You're welcome... I wish some more guys would have piled on for you...


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, I'm in Bowhunter class so I can't use any optics. Using a Spott-Hogg Hogg It sight with five .019 pins.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

All of last year I used an .019 Fiber optic up pin on my 6X Viper Scope. Big mistake!! You get so much distortion in bright light. 

About a month ago for indoors I got rid of the Up Pin and put a 1/4 Orange Gunstar reticle on it. I took the dot out of the center and just use the ring. LOVE IT!!!! I put the X right in the center of the circle. Can't wait to use it on a Field round.

I have a peep with the #2 lens. Pretty sure that's the number. It's the one recommended for use with a 6X scope. I don't know the diameter. I just use the one that lets me just see the housing of the scope. The clarity is unbelievable!! Like never before I can see great detail on the target with my 46 year old eyes. Hope this helps.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bownut61 said:


> All of last year I used an .019 Fiber optic up pin on my 6X Viper Scope. Big mistake!! You get so much distortion in bright light.
> 
> About a month ago for indoors I got rid of the Up Pin and put a 1/4 Orange Gunstar reticle on it. I took the dot out of the center and just use the ring. LOVE IT!!!! I put the X right in the center of the circle. Can't wait to use it on a Field round.
> 
> I have a peep with the #2 lens. Pretty sure that's the number. It's the one recommended for use with a 6X scope. I don't know the diameter. I just use the one that lets me just see the housing of the scope. The clarity is unbelievable!! Like never before I can see great detail on the target with my 46 year old eyes. Hope this helps.


Distortion Do you mean that your fiber was giving you a starburst effect? :noidea:

If you are getting distortion I would think it would be related to the lens itself....but I may just be misunderstanding you.

Last year I shot a CR target housing with a 4X and .40 fiber up pin....I used blue and yellow. I preferred the blue but the the smaller pieces of blue would disappear on the cloudy overcast days (I don't use a light). I prefer blue and yellow because they are the two colors that are the LEAST bright....therefore I don't focus on the fiber and they aren't distracting....

This year I am going to use a 6X with no fiber or a 4X with blue Toughfiber.....I figured out how to use blue and not have it disappear on me and I don't have to use a light and don't need to have it running down the sight and the bow and back again.


----------



## ahinNC (May 27, 2002)

I have been using the Bullseye 6X Truspot for several years with a #1 clarfier in a specialty peep. I have had no complaints with this setup from Florida to New York. I change size of the peep depending upon conditions and remove the clarfier in the rain. It does take some getting used to but I really like it. Pat likes to see his level but I set it once and forget it and I shoot locally on a course that you had better be level. Good luck finding something that works for you.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*You are correct*



Brown Hornet said:


> Distortion Do you mean that your fiber was giving you a starburst effect? :noidea:
> 
> If you are getting distortion I would think it would be related to the lens itself....but I may just be misunderstanding you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bownut61 said:


> Yes, I was getting a starburst effect. I hated to use that word cause everytime I do I get made fun of and gay inuendos start flying. This was the result of 2 foot of fiber on the scope. Outdoors it gathered too much light. I had to put a small piece of electrical tape over the fiber wrap to dull it.
> 
> I think now I have a finer aiming point and can't wait to use it on a Field course. :teeth:


Never seen that problem on here....must be a PA thing:wink: But it is starburst.

Certain colors do that worse then others....and even more so with the new super bright fibers.....That is why I use blue, it doesn't do it at all. The yellow barely does it. I would suggest playing with different lengths until you find a length that doesn't do this. I went away from stickers outside because they tend to vanish outside when you don't want them to.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks!! That's good info!!! I was using green fiber. Never tried the blue. I could see where yellow would be ok.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

For outdoors, I use a CR Apex Target scope with a 4x lens. My reticle is a Gunstar Bispectral dot. It is green with a block dot in the middle.

If you use a dot for field shooting, make sure it isn't too large. If it is, you will have trouble hitting the spot on some of the animal round targets. A large reticle dot on your lense will completely cover the spot on the animal round target at certain yardages even if you are not holding on that spot. It will be difficult to hit the animal spot at some distances. Use a reticle dot small enough that is easier to center over the animal spot at all distances.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

The Swami said:


> For outdoors, I use a CR Apex Target scope with a 4x lens. My reticle is a Gunstar Bispectral dot. It is green with a block dot in the middle.
> 
> If you use a dot for field shooting, make sure it isn't too large. If it is, you will have trouble hitting the spot on some of the animal round targets. A large reticle dot on your lense will completely cover the spot on the animal round target at certain yardages even if you are not holding on that spot. It will be difficult to hit the animal spot at some distances. Use a reticle dot small enough that is easier to center over the animal spot at all distances.


What is a Bispectral dot? Not that there's anything wrong with Bispectral.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> What is a Bispectral dot? Not that there's anything wrong with Bispectral.


It is a dual colored dot....I shoot them indoors when I shoot a dot. Usually an orange dot with a black dot in the middle.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

In a field shoot you are shooting at white spots, black spots and 2D animal targets.....correct? I would think that a black dot or dark dot would disappear on the black spots and some animal targets.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> In a field shoot you are shooting at white spots, black spots and 2D animal targets.....correct? I would think that a black dot or dark dot would disappear on the black spots and some animal targets.


That is why you have the ORANGE/GREEN/YELLOW whatever color you want around it.:doh:

You would be surprised what you can see....leave the thinking up to us.:wink:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That is why you have the ORANGE/GREEN/YELLOW whatever color you want around it.:doh:


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> leave the thinking up to us.:wink:



What are you implying?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> What are you implying?


you said..."I would think".....


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

I am gonna wake this one up and see if I can get anymore comments on aiming reticals for outdoor field.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I started out a few weeks ago with a dot and a 4X....it worked fine even on the cloudy no sun days....

I changed this past week to a fiber....I need a bigger size as I am used to shooting a .040 fiber...but the .029 will do for now:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I use a Britesite Vegas top gun with the 6x frosted lens. I like it alot :wink:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

itchyfinger said:


> I use a Britesite Vegas top gun with the 6x frosted lens. I like it alot :wink:


Thanks Forest G, I mean itchy.


----------



## alan_gruver (Feb 11, 2003)

*Field Archery*

6x lens - 1 3\4"
.019 red Fiber optic
#1 Clarifier

I am messing around with a Truespot 6x (inner) 3/8 grind and a #3 clarifier too...


Al


----------



## InAZone (Jan 13, 2004)

Sure Loc 29mm, .7 diopter, tiny orange dot (never measured it), 3/64 aperature in a Super peep with no clarifier, 32 1/4" focal length


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I started out a few weeks ago with a dot and a 4X....it worked fine even on the cloudy no sun days....
> 
> I changed this past week to a fiber....I need a bigger size as I am used to shooting a .040 fiber...but the .029 will do for now:wink:


I wouldn't mind trying a .029 fiber. Problem is I shoot the target size Extreme housing. I can only get a .019 fiber from them. Any other options that fit on this housing? Or maybe just stick with the colored dots.


----------



## Short Draw (Dec 6, 2003)

8x True Spot with a 3/8 inch grind most of the time. Sometimes a 6X True Spot ens with an 1/4 inch grind.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> I wouldn't mind trying a .029 fiber. Problem is I shoot the target size Extreme housing. I can only get a .019 fiber from them. Any other options that fit on this housing? Or maybe just stick with the colored dots.


My housing is a CR Target housing which is the same size as the Extreme I think. The CR up pin should work...give LAS a call. 

But anyones fiber will work....the link for Scott & Son in my sig is where I get my fiber...but the CR up pin comes with 3 pieces also.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Scopes*

I have been using a 29 mm Black Eagle scope with either a .3 diopter or .55 diopter lens with next to the largest Gunstar yellow circle. I used a 3/8" grind 4X True Spot scope inside this year and liked it. May order a 6X 3/8" grind lense and try it for field this summer. Also considering a Gunstar circle with the side and bottom cross hairs or possibly using the largest Yellow circle that Gunstar makes and leaving the tiny dot in the center to help with the animal targets. I have also experimented in the back yard at 43 yards with a 5X lens with nothing at all on it. You would be surprised how tight of groups you can shoot with nothing at all on the lens if you just stare down the center of the spot.
Jbird


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I am using an older super scope on a sur-loc bar.

Scope is 1 1/2 od 1 3/8 id

My son and i both are using 4x lens. Son uses a black dot.

I am trying shooting with out a dot this year and center the housing up on the target and is working very well for me also. AC


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

bowhnter7 said:


> Thanks Forest G, I mean itchy.


I'm glad you got the joke! :wink: Accents are hard to reproduce with text


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I am using the same scope set up I use all the time indoors and outdoors.
Sure Loc Black Eagle 29mm with a ,80 diopter lense. The micro and or small Super Ball peep apitures. No clarifier.
I use a mid sized gunstar dot on the lense.
I dot ever want to have to look for the dot. Just want to take it for granted.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> I am using the same scope set up I use all the time indoors and outdoors.
> Sure Loc Black Eagle 29mm with a ,80 diopter lense. The micro and or small Super Ball peep apitures. No clarifier.
> I use a mid sized gunstar dot on the lense.
> I dot ever want to have to look for the dot. Just want to take it for granted.


and people wonder why I like big dots and fibers....there is a good reason....I just want it to be there...:wink:


----------

